
WebGL Smoke Demo - trueduke
http://www.senchalabs.org/philogl/PhiloGL/examples/smoke/
======
angersock
Jos Stam has an excellent selection of papers related to modeling fluids for
graphics:

[http://www.dgp.toronto.edu/people/stam/reality/Research/pub....](http://www.dgp.toronto.edu/people/stam/reality/Research/pub.html)

